# 2.6.0-test11-love4

## steel300

Now that Andrew Morton has officially released a patch set for test11, here comes love sources.

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test11/2.6.0-test11-love4/2.6.0-test11-love4.patch.bz2

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test11/2.6.0-test11-love4/love-sources-2.6.0_beta11-r4.ebuild

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test11/2.6.0-test11-love4/notes.txt

Enjoy!

----------

## neenee

emerging it now, compiling it soon after.

update: i noticed that the vesafb hack was

not included. not a biggie; it's easy to patch

myself, but i did like it when it was still in.

update: compiling failed: screenshotLast edited by neenee on Wed Dec 17, 2003 3:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lovechild

SWEET!!

----------

## steel300

I'm putting the vesafb patch back in, sorry I missed it. I'm working on the failed compile now.

----------

## didl

 *neenee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> update: compiling failed: screenshot

 

Same here, compiling bombs out with the same errors neenee sees using

gcc-3.2.3-r3.

----------

## steel300

What's your config file look like?

----------

## neenee

*starts drawing a picture of it*

hmm.. but meanwhile, look at it here

----------

## didl

Here's mine. It is identical to the one used for love3 besides

missing:

CONFIG_AMD76X_PM, 

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH,

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS

new:

CONFIG_SYSFS)

*********************** START *********************

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_X86_4G is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SWITCH_PAGETABLES is not set

# CONFIG_X86_4G_VM_LAYOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UACCESS_INDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_HIGH_ENTRY is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_AZTCD is not set

# CONFIG_GSCD is not set

# CONFIG_SBPCD is not set

CONFIG_MCD=m

CONFIG_MCD_IRQ=11

CONFIG_MCD_BASE=0x300

CONFIG_MCDX=m

# CONFIG_OPTCD is not set

# CONFIG_CM206 is not set

# CONFIG_SJCD is not set

# CONFIG_ISP16_CDI is not set

# CONFIG_CDU31A is not set

# CONFIG_CDU535 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_INET_ECN=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Mice

#

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_FAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_SPINLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## steel300

It appears to be an issue with one of the patches Andrew included. I'm trying to track it down now. I can't compile with your config using only the mm patchset. We'll see where it goes.

----------

## didl

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> It appears to be an issue with one of the patches Andrew included. I'm trying to track it down now. I can't compile with your config using only the mm patchset. We'll see where it goes.

 

Could you pinpoint the config option that causes this, since it seems to

work for you?

----------

## steel300

Not yet, definitely narrowing down the possibilities though.

----------

## neenee

*frantically clicks the refresh button*

 :Wink: 

----------

## steel300

*same here*

I'm pretty sure I found it. It appears to be a brain fart by Mr. Morton. He patched arc/i386/cpu/intel.c but applied a different patch to the apic files. It looks like it was the apic config settings that messed up.

----------

## tomchuk

This might help (well it was posted in responce to the same compiler errors):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Subject:	Re: 2.6.0-test11-mm1
> 
> Date:	12/17/03 08:56:34
> ...

 

Edit: and this too...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Subject:	Re: 2.6.0-test11-mm1
> 
> Date:	12/17/03 08:30:14
> ...

 

*note: Morton's patch (the first one) applied for me, not Solana's (second one)

I'm patching and compiling right now...Last edited by tomchuk on Wed Dec 17, 2003 6:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## steel300

I'm pretty sure I've got it fixed. Try again and we'll see how it goes.

EDIT: I've got to head to a final now, I'll check on everything as soon as I get back.

----------

## didl

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure I've got it fixed. Try again and we'll see how it goes.

 

The kernel builds fine now. I can't boot into it right now though,

since I need my box. Thanks steel300   :Laughing: 

----------

## tatesworld

test11love4 working fine here.

I dont think UDF packet writing is in love (its new) , I applied the patch manually from the website posted earlier and it worked, compiled ok, not tested it though.

bootsplash gone?

----------

## OneOfOne

where's bootsplash and exec-shield?

finally exec-shield works with the latest ~x86 glibc!

peace

----------

## steel300

Bootsplash is back in. I took it out while figuring out nick's scheduler, mm sources, and the nasty es7000 irq bug. Exec-shield doesn't want to play nice with everything else, but I'll keep working on it.

----------

## neenee

thanks for the fix. it works well now  :Wink: 

keep up the good work.

----------

## steel300

I'm just glad it's up and running. Let me know if you have any other issues.

----------

## neenee

will do  :Wink: 

----------

## den_RDC

I tried to compile it with Bootsplash and g400fb drivers but i got this error

  CC      arch/i386/lib/usercopy.o

  AR      arch/i386/lib/lib.a

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x97d15): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `vesafb_ops'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

I am now trying without bootsplash

----------

## didl

It runs fine, but it seems that the runtime selectable io_scheduler doesn't

work properly

```

echo cfq > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler

```

bombs out with permission denied. I used elevator=cfq for now.

Otherwise everything looks fine so far. Thanks a bunch steel300  :Laughing: 

----------

## steel300

I fixed the runtime selectable io_scheduler. Everything should be all good now.

*crosses fingers*

----------

## didl

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I fixed the runtime selectable io_scheduler. Everything should be all good now.
> 
> *crosses fingers*

 

Thanks a bunch steel300! I won't have time to recompile right now, but I'll

give it a try later  :Laughing: 

----------

## neenee

i now get this error when compiling (just emerged the latest love4):

```
  CC      drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.o

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c: In function `blk_cleanup_queue':

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1333: error: `e' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1333: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1333: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

----------

## ledskof

I'm getting the same problem as neenee.

Should we post our .configs? Seems awfully space consuming  :Smile: 

here's a link to mine:

http://www.skof.org/files/.config

----------

## Lovechild

change e to q in that function - I'm surprised I forgot to tell you all about that one it has been a standard patch for ages.

----------

## Safrax

I too would like to report that I'm getting the same problem as neenee.

^^^ done and now:

```

takhisis linux-beta # make bzImage

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      drivers/block/as-iosched.o

drivers/block/as-iosched.c: In function `as_init':

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:1863: warning: `return' with a value, in function ret

urning void

drivers/block/as-iosched.c: At top level:

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2046: error: `as_exit' undeclared here (not in a func

tion)

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2046: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2046: error: (near initialization for `iosched_as.ele

vator_exit_fn')

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2047: error: `as_alloc' undeclared here (not in a fun

ction)

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2047: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2047: error: (near initialization for `iosched_as.ele

vator_alloc_fn')

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2048: error: `as_release' undeclared here (not in a f

unction)

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2048: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/block/as-iosched.c:2048: error: (near initialization for `iosched_as.ele

vator_release_fn')

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/as-iosched.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

takhisis linux-beta #

```

----------

## Lovechild

did someone rework the AS scheduler in -mm, it looks like someone changed the functions..

----------

## IvoryTiger

Same errors here...

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> I too would like to report that I'm getting the same problem as neenee.
> 
> ^^^ done and now:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Seymour

 *Quote:*   

> did someone rework the AS scheduler in -mm, it looks like someone changed the functions..

 

Those functions seem to be missing completly.

Here is the diff between the as-iosched.c in the current -love4 and from a -love4 from around 4:00pm EST that compiled without errors:

```

root@mslug# diff drivers/block/as-iosched.c ../linux-2.6.0-test11-love4.early/dr

ivers/block/as-iosched.c

615c615

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

945c945

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1030c1030

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1362c1362

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1470c1470

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1495c1495

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1546c1546

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1585c1585

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1640c1640

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1685c1685

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1772c1772

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1791c1791

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1813c1813

<       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad = q->elevator.elevator_data;

1825a1826,1841

> static void as_exit(request_queue_t *q, elevator_t *e)

> {

>       struct as_data *ad = e->elevator_data;

>

>       del_timer_sync(&ad->antic_timer);

>       kblockd_flush();

>

>       BUG_ON(!list_empty(&ad->fifo_list[REQ_SYNC]));

>       BUG_ON(!list_empty(&ad->fifo_list[REQ_ASYNC]));

>

>       mempool_destroy(ad->arq_pool);

>       put_io_context(ad->io_context);

>       kfree(ad->hash);

>       kfree(ad);

> }

>

1830c1846

< static void as_init(request_queue_t *q, elevator_t *e)

---

> static int as_init(request_queue_t *q, elevator_t *e)

1832c1848

<       struct as_data *ad = e->elevator_data;

---

>       struct as_data *ad;

1835c1851,1858

<       q->elevator = e;

---

>       if (!arq_pool)

>               return -ENOMEM;

>

>       ad = kmalloc(sizeof(*ad), GFP_KERNEL);

>       if (!ad)

>               return -ENOMEM;

>       memset(ad, 0, sizeof(*ad));

>

1837a1861,1873

>       ad->hash = kmalloc(sizeof(struct list_head)*AS_HASH_ENTRIES,GFP_KERNEL);

>       if (!ad->hash) {

>               kfree(ad);

>               return -ENOMEM;

>       }

>

>       ad->arq_pool = mempool_create(BLKDEV_MIN_RQ, mempool_alloc_slab, mempool

_free_slab, arq_pool);

>       if (!ad->arq_pool) {

>               kfree(ad->hash);

>               kfree(ad);

>               return -ENOMEM;

>       }

>

1856a1893

>       e->elevator_data = ad;

1980c2017

< #define to_as(ATR) container_of((ATR), struct as_fs_entry, ATR)

---

> #define to_as(atr) container_of((atr), struct as_fs_entry, attr)

2047,2048d2083

<       .elevator_alloc_fn =            as_alloc,

<       .elevator_release_fn =          as_release,

```

----------

## steel300

I apologize for all of the errors that everyone is getting. The transition from user to maintainer proves itself to more challenging than I thought. Don't let that throw you from love-sources though. After christmas I'll have 2-3 more computers to use as a test bed. I'm recompiling right now to figure out where everything messed up. The odd part is, I'm writing this from a machine using the latest love4 patches. It seems many things have gotten past the changelog. mm-sources just seemed to find the right patches to use to blow it up. I'm definitely going to come up with a better to test everything.

----------

## Safrax

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I apologize for all of the errors that everyone is getting. The transition from user to maintainer proves itself to more challenging than I thought. Don't let that throw you from love-sources though. After christmas I'll have 2-3 more computers to use as a test bed. I'm recompiling right now to figure out where everything messed up. The odd part is, I'm writing this from a machine using the latest love4 patches. It seems many things have gotten past the changelog. mm-sources just seemed to find the right patches to use to blow it up. I'm definitely going to come up with a better to test everything.

 

It's your first time doing a major release like this, right?  No need to apologize if it is. Afterall, it takes some time and skill to get these things right.  I would like to thank you for the time and effort you've put into giving us this latest incarnation of love sources.

----------

## steel300

I just recompiled using all of the configs posted here as well as my own without errors. The patch is on my website. Good luck.

On a side note: I really appreciate the tolerance of all the people who have posted here reporting errors.

----------

## Safrax

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On a side note: I really appreciate the tolerance of all the people who have posted here reporting errors.

 

It's fun!  No really.. I have nothing better to do at work all day except play with patchsets and submit bug reports...

And with that, the latest patch compiles successfully.

Good job!

----------

## steel300

*Breaks arm patting myself on the back*

I'm just glad to help. Everything should be working now. If anyone wants something added in that I haven't included, let me know. I'll do my best to get it up quickly.

----------

## Safrax

Now.. To burst everyone's bubble:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0.tar.bz2

----------

## didl

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> Now.. To burst everyone's bubble:
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.0.tar.bz2

 

Rock on   :Laughing: 

----------

## steel300

Looks like I've got to start over again. We'll see if Andrew Morton continues to release a patchset for the stable series, since he's the maintainer of it. You'd think he'd just put the majority of it in the vanilla-kernel. If not, I've got lots of work to do.

*skips along to work on new love-sources*

----------

## nsahoo

i am up all night .. will keep checking this page

----------

## steel300

For those waiting for the love sources of the stable 2.6.0 kernel, you'll just have to wait longer. I've had three finals today and haven't slept since monday. Goodnight, and happy compiling.

----------

## Dinini

I'm doing nothing but quoting folks today but maybe it'll help someone

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> We'll see if Andrew Morton continues to release a patchset for the stable series, since he's the maintainer of it. 

 

 *Andrew Morton wrote:*   

> Christian Axelsson <smiler@lanil.mine.nu> wrote:
> 
> >
> 
> > Andrew Walrond wrote:
> ...

 

Sounds like you will have lots of work to do for a while yet  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

no rush. the wait will make the release even more of a thrill  :Wink: 

oh: and after changing the e to a q, the kernel compiled fine for me.

----------

## Regor

Compiled ok for me, will see how it runs after a reboot. Thanks!

EXTRAVERSION still reads mm1, btw.

EDIT: Everything seems good so far. Is it just me or is it a bit snappier than the last couple of versions? Nice in any case.

----------

## scoobydu

Works well for me too  :Smile:  thx.

Looks like 2.6 final is out   :Razz: 

----------

## PrakashP

As many post 2.6 patches (like ACPI) seems to be coming out, things will be quite complicated to get a bleeding egde kernel... I haven't updated to the mm1 based love kernel due to all this problems posted here. Furthermore I have a patch for latest cvs dvb driver, lirc support and dxr3/hp+ support on hold. Will wait until things settle down and then post a reloaded patch.

----------

## didl

 *didl wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   I fixed the runtime selectable io_scheduler. Everything should be all good now.
> 
> *crosses fingers* 
> 
> Thanks a bunch steel300! I won't have time to recompile right now, but I'll
> ...

 

I still get the same error with the run-time selectable io_scheduler

(i.e. permission denied) using the most recent patch (as of this morning).

Hence I am back to elevator=cfq.

----------

## Safrax

I just applied love4 to 2.6.0 final.  It complains about some stuff but hitting 'n' on everything worked.  The kernel boots and runs fine.

----------

## neenee

i tried that as well, but it failed here when compiling.

```
SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/linux/wait.h:14,

                 from include/asm/semaphore.h:41,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:18,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/linux/list.h:239: error: redefinition of `list_empty_careful'

include/linux/list.h:221: error: `list_empty_careful' previously defined here

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2
```

----------

## PrakashP

Nick's CPU scheduler exists in two patch versions for mm and for Linux tree. So it doesn't surprise me that love4 won't cleanly apply to 2.6 release.

----------

## Lovechild

EXTRAVERSION is also set in the ebuild I think - so the patch might be good but the ebuild fucks us over.

AS scheduler has this been "unfixed" yet?

2.6.0-love will come once time allows, I'm sure.

steel300: TESTBEDS.. fancy smanchy are we? I wish I could afford testbed machines for my stuff. anyways ROCK ON !!

----------

## neenee

i just tried applying the patch for fun. i didn't really

expect it to work, but it would have been a nice sur-

prise  :Wink: 

i even checked nicks' work and tried to apply various

patches of his and played a bit with diff, but i didn't

have time to do more than play.

somehow scheduled meetings can still surprise me  :Neutral: 

----------

## steel300

The new testbeds won't be fancy. The will be merely spare parts I have lying around with no other purpose. Break will just give me time to assemble everything.

----------

## relyt

 *didl wrote:*   

> I still get the same error with the run-time selectable io_scheduler (i.e. permission denied) using the most recent patch (as of this morning).  Hence I am back to elevator=cfq.

 

Does that 'file' exist in sysfs?

When all else fails, grab the individual patches and get it working yourself.

----------

## didl

 *relyt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does that 'file' exist in sysfs?
> 
> When all else fails, grab the individual patches and get it working yourself.

 

No, the file does not exist and that's of course why "echo"

fails. It should be created during initialization of the kernel,

or that's at least what used to happen.

----------

## relyt

 *didl wrote:*   

> No, the file does not exist and that's of course why "echo"
> 
> fails. It should be created during initialization of the kernel,
> 
> or that's at least what used to happen.

 

You should grab the elv-* patches from Nick Piggin's site and try to apply them - if it complains about the patch already being there, then I don't know what to say...

----------

## jojobobo

These new sources are great!  They fixed some sound problems that I had with Enemy Territory and Unreal Tournament 2003.  Also, there was some studdering and sound warping when using Alsa's OSS emulation, but that also got fixed.  :Cool: 

I also tried compiling radeonfb, since I've been hearing about people and their success with the 2.6 test sources (specifically the mm-sources).  Had to compile in the 4GB Memory/Userspace option.  Slowed the system down a whole lot.

Can't wait for the final patches for 2.6 stable!

Keep up the good work!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## didl

 *relyt wrote:*   

>  *didl wrote:*   No, the file does not exist and that's of course why "echo"
> 
> fails. It should be created during initialization of the kernel,
> 
> or that's at least what used to happen. 
> ...

 

relyt,

Thanks for the tip! I tried that and in fact elv-select.patch is missing

from the latest 2.6.0-test11-love4.patch.bz! Unfortunately the former

doesn't apply cleanly and I don't have time to fix it right now. 

Maybe steel300 can include it again in his next release/update.

----------

## Safrax

Can I request a patch to be added to the patchset?  The orinoco monitor mode patch.

You can get it from here:

http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html

----------

## didl

 *Safrax wrote:*   

> Can I request a patch to be added to the patchset?  The orinoco monitor mode patch.
> 
> You can get it from here:
> 
> http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html

 

I second that. I use it quite frequently with kismet and 

currently have to patch it in by hand.

----------

## Neuros

So, I just successfully emerged the ebuild for love4 ... do I have to do anything before I just configure and compile this bad boy?

----------

## Neuros

How are you guys patching this to the 2.6.0 stable? I've been looking at some howtos, but my attempts keep failling. Do I just have to stick with test11?

----------

## Lovechild

Here's how to do it I would think

emerge development-sources (to get 2.6.0)

cd /usr/src

wget [url]

bzcat [patch filename] | patch -p1 

hope it applies (I won't promise you that it will - I haven't tested it)

and if it does

cd linux

make menuconfig 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *Neuros wrote:*   

> So, I just successfully emerged the ebuild for love4 ... do I have to do anything before I just configure and compile this bad boy?

 

Pray if that's your thing - otherwise pay steel300 for his hard work  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuros

You're damn right I need to pay Steel300 ... I feel such an obligation even though I haven't compiled ... Maybe I can get an answer to another question: Are there certain things in the kernel that I DO NOT want to turn off that will make null my attempts to use love-sources? i.e., 'select only drivers that will compile cleanly' ??? What is in here that I don't want to turn off so that I actually am using the love-sources? Does the question make sense?

----------

## Vagabond

AFAIK most of the important stuff is intgrated in anyway ( the scheduler), the alsa upgrades replace the alsa in the kernel, the more cosmetic things like bootsplash have to be enabled manually.

This love patch seems quite a good one BTW, hasn't messed up on me yet  :Wink: 

Vag

----------

## Lovechild

 *Neuros wrote:*   

> You're damn right I need to pay Steel300 ... I feel such an obligation even though I haven't compiled ... Maybe I can get an answer to another question: Are there certain things in the kernel that I DO NOT want to turn off that will make null my attempts to use love-sources? i.e., 'select only drivers that will compile cleanly' ??? What is in here that I don't want to turn off so that I actually am using the love-sources? Does the question make sense?

 

That's a standard option in kernel 2.6 - in an effort to make everything compile without warnings, the developers "box out" "bad" drivers to make the authors feel ashamed and want to go fix them.

It's safe to ignore (N) if you don't need one of these drivers - which you probably don't

----------

## PrakashP

http://www.kerneltrap.org/~npiggin/v28p1.gz

Nick has updated his scheduler.

----------

## nybbles

Granted I've been using the love patches for test11 for a while now, I'd like to ask two questions:

What advantages/disadvantages does the 2.6.* kernel have over the 2.4.* kernel? (Very briefly, I guess... I've read about how its got better multitasking/threading thingies)...

And also what advantages/disadvantages do the love-sources have over the unpatched 2.6 kernel and the mm-sources?

I have to justify using it. So far the main reason I am using it is because it is (was until recently) the bleeding edge kernel and 'love-sources' makes me sound even cooler than 'development-sources'.

Thanks!

----------

## Lovechild

 *snarkyshark wrote:*   

> Granted I've been using the love patches for test11 for a while now, I'd like to ask two questions:
> 
> What advantages/disadvantages does the 2.6.* kernel have over the 2.4.* kernel? (Very briefly, I guess... I've read about how its got better multitasking/threading thingies)...
> 
> And also what advantages/disadvantages do the love-sources have over the unpatched 2.6 kernel and the mm-sources?
> ...

 

Love sources has a lot of nice feature patches - like bootsplash, forcedeth (will go in soon I hope it applies cleanly), vesafb high freq, scheduler improvements (even over vanilla 2.6), Reiser4 (will go in soon also I hope).  I keep forgetting how much of a change love is over vanilla.

Oh and a cooler name helps.

----------

## nybbles

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Love sources has a lot of nice feature patches - like bootsplash, forcedeth (will go in soon I hope it applies cleanly), vesafb high freq, scheduler improvements (even over vanilla 2.6), Reiser4 (will go in soon also I hope).  I keep forgetting how much of a change love is over vanilla.
> 
> Oh and a cooler name helps.

 

Yeah I love the name!

Could you tell me what exactly vesafb high freq and forcedeth are?

I'm not too sure about bootsplash either. What's that? Where can I find info on this stuff? I've never come across it (as odd as that may sound).

Cool, I love reiserfs  :Wink: 

Hm... Exams are over, time to fiddle around with getting all these goodies to work  :Razz: 

Thanks!

----------

## Lovechild

 *snarkyshark wrote:*   

>  *Lovechild wrote:*   
> 
> Love sources has a lot of nice feature patches - like bootsplash, forcedeth (will go in soon I hope it applies cleanly), vesafb high freq, scheduler improvements (even over vanilla 2.6), Reiser4 (will go in soon also I hope).  I keep forgetting how much of a change love is over vanilla.
> 
> Oh and a cooler name helps. 
> ...

 

Forcedeth is the reverse engineered NVnet driver

VesaFB High Freq will allow you to get a higher than 60hz freqency for your vesa framebuffer, nice for the bootsplash and the console framebuffer.

----------

## merkaba

dmesg says:

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.19.

here's a good thread about bootsplash: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

not sure exactly what vesafb high freq is.

----------

## bssteph

I see Prakash noticed the sched update too, I mused on it in the 2.6.0 thread Lovechild started... it feels really nice (for me) with everything except audio... if someone is having better luck I'd be interested to know.

----------

## Dinini

Mentioning this here since love releases tend to follow a mm release.

2.6.0-mm1 is out, long list of changes.

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.0/2.6.0-mm1/

"Quite a lot of new material here.  It would be appreciated if people who have

significant patches in -mm could retest please."

----------

## neenee

time to take mm1 for a stroll then  :Wink: 

(this christmas is getting better and better

for us gentoo users. hurrah!)

----------

